# "This weightlifting thing"



## Kathybird (Feb 9, 2010)

OK so I think I've got some of the jargon down, at least macronutrients and intervals and compound exercises.

So I'll actually start a thread on what I'm doing.  Or what I think I'm doing.  I think.

Let's start off with stats, or at least pertinent info, as "stats" to y'all might mean something different than what I'm thinking of.

I'm 38, going to be 39 in March, 163 lbs. roughly, gained about 40 of it through pregnancy.  The kid is going to be 6.  

As of 2 days of that FitDay site, my diet is 50% carbs, 32% fat and 19% protein.  Which adds up to 101% but why argue with the computer?  So I need to up the protein and slide back the carbs.  Maybe the fat a bit too.  

Exercise up until now .... let me switch direction on that.  High school, I became anorexic.  80 lbs., and that was a weigh-in at the docs I had put on a few lbs. for.  (I'm 5"1 BTW.)  So I kinda drifted out of that late HS early college but really started exercising a lot.  This was in the Jane Fonda days, lots of aerobics.  But I also, looking back, unwittingly had a fairly good weight regimen going.  Lots of made-up compound exercises with weights -- situps with a dumbbell swung behind my head to over my knees, weird aerobic-inspired squats and lunges with dumbbells, stuff like that.  My real love was cycling.  I'd go out for whole days and just get lost.  I enjoyed powering up hills, then keeping up with traffic on the way back down.

So then we hit post-college (which was a slow transition because I didn't do it all full-time) and the working world, which we all know makes one more sedentary.  Although I still never gave up working out.  Tried jogging for a while, that was OK but I didn't know anything about it except putting on sneaks and a decent bra.  That transitioned into stationary bikes and ellipticals and stairmasters at the gym for a few years, with a bit of nautilus equipment thrown in once in a while. 

Weight in college: 108.  Weight at marriage: 120.  Weight when I got pregnant: 130.  Max weight at pregnancy: 180.  Weight after pregnancy: 160.  And here I sit 6 years later.

So I've read more and more about "this weightlifting thing" as my mother calls it, and with a brother we've nicknamed the red-headed hulk, I've gotten a few glimpses into heavy weight lifting since he got into it when he was in college.  ... but not nearly enough to just start picking up dumbbells apparently.  There's more information than I can process in just a few days or weeks.  

I picked up a book, "The New Rules of Lifting for Women" by Lou Schuler, I'd heard the name somewhere before and I saw some of the stuff discussed in forums here, so I picked it up.  It has what I'm looking for -- "do this, lift that, eat this, and read about why you're doing this" kind of format.  I need someone to tell me where to start!!

So this is where I'm starting:  a bunch of compound exercises, nothing isolated yet.  For how long?  No idea.  How heavy weights?  Dunno.  I have weights, max 8 lbs. dumbbells, which I've found right now do that get-fatigued-at-12-or-15-reps thing, I have a bench and plates (maybe 100 lbs. worth) and I picked up a barbell today.  It's one of those curved ones, like to fit your grip, not a straight basic bar, does that matter? 

Tomorrow starts my basic routine, which will be somewhere like 8 reps of compound exercises.  

Squats 
Bench Presses 
Bent-Over Rows 
Overhead Barbell Presses 
Stiff-Legged Deadlifts 
Barbell Curls
Calf Raises

Three days a week.  I want to continue doing my general running and walking and elliptical other days.  I'm going to stick to the weights on the 3 days and see how I need to rearrange the cardio stuff as I go.

OK I'm tired of typing now.  Any input greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 9, 2010)

OK, thanks.  Can I use dumbbells for a while for bench pressing?


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a bunch at fixed weights, up to 8 lbs. which will do me for a week or two.  I have enough plate weights that I just have to pick up a couple of dumbbell handles.  Or I can go searching in the basement for the hubby's old ones, although I'm sure they're corroded and rusty by now.

... I'm reading about the plus of quickly-adjustable ones.  Those ones where you just insert the handle and click on more weights look nifty.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 10, 2010)

OK, I guess technically this is the first day of working out with the info I've gathered thus far.

Today:
Squats:  25 lbs plus bar (how much is the bar?), 4 sets of 10.  I could finish all reps, probably a few more, but it felt awkward.
Bench presses:  25 lbs plus bar, 4 sets of 10, again, not crazy difficult but awkward.
Bent over rows:  20 lbs plus bar, 4 sets of 10.  This felt about right with the weight, struggled on last rep on last 2 sets.
Overhead barbell presses: 15 lbs. plus bar, 4 sets of 7, this was hard.
Stiff legged deadlifts:  20 lbs plus bar, 4 sets of 10, I like this exercise.  Everything felt "right" - form, muscles working, amt of weight, etc.  
Calf raises: 20 lbs plus bar, didn't know I was supposed to have bar on my shoulders.  I just held it.  4 sets of 15.
Crunches: 200.

I think I'm chucking the barbell curls on the "compound" workout.  I'll do it like I've done it so far, in combo with 30 mins of cardio then some time on the weight bench,  I'll record that.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 10, 2010)

I should clarify crunches.  I do about 150 with my 6 lb med ball under my chin, the other 50 with it between my knees and I do reverse crunches.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 10, 2010)

Dammit.  I have a headache.


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 10, 2010)

The bar weighs 45 lbs by the way .


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 10, 2010)

Spaullba said:


> The bar weighs 45 lbs by the way .



THAT'S why I have a headache....


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha, oops sorry didnt see that in your first post you said it is a curved bar.  I assume by this you mean an EZ curl bar, like this: A Beginners Guide To Gym Equipment And Workout Accessories

If it is an EZ bar then its probably more like 25 lbs.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 10, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> did you drop the bar on your head during overhead presses?


 
No but I did fall over a coupla times trying to figure out how much weight I could get over my head.  



Spaullba said:


> Haha, oops sorry didnt see that in your first post you said it is a curved bar. I assume by this you mean an EZ curl bar, like this: (link removed because apparently I can't post links yet)
> 
> If it is an EZ bar then its probably more like 25 lbs.


 
Nah, thanks... found the package.  10.7 lbs.  I assume the .7 is the box.


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha I see, must be a teeny bar, I just assumed it was in the 25 lb range since that is "standard" with the EZ bars.

Anyways, goodluck with your training.


----------



## katt (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi!

I'm going to be reading this journal   I think you'll be amazed with the transformation of your body using weights.  And they are always awkward at the beginning.. that's the way I feel when I try a new exercise.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks!  Is that you in your avatar?  I'm going to have to go find your journal


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 11, 2010)

Supplements!  Um... this whey crap sucks.  I'm going to try those shake recipes stickied somewhere here.  I got hungry but eating so that I'm satisfied stretched my stomach out!  I'm going to try a bunch of fruit in those shakes.  From what I'm reading, I should drink one of those right after working out.  But yesterday I was still ... well, not FULL, but overly satisfied from dinner.  Had meat a little later.

I take 2 flintstones gummi vites a day, which way back when me and the doc figured out equals a prenatal vitamin, roughly, without the higher levels of iron, which makes me sick.  I do actually take a half an iron pill but I have to take it after food or I might barf it back up.


----------



## katt (Feb 11, 2010)

Try mixing your choc. whey in with a bowl of oatmeal.. it makes it go down easier for me     or throw a banana and a bit of natural peanut butter/almond butter in with your shake to make it creamier


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 11, 2010)

My 5 year old is putting 2.5 lb weights on the bar to work out with.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 12, 2010)

OK today's workout:

30 minutes on elliptical, levels 5 and 6

Squats: 35 lbs. 4 sets of 10.
Bench presses: 35 lbs. 4 sets of 10.
Bent over rows:  30 lbs. 4 sets of 10.
Overhead barbell presses: 20 lbs. 4 sets of 10.
Stiff legged deadlifts: 30 lbs. 4 sets of 10.
Calf raises: 30 lbs. 4 sets of 20.
Crunches: 120.

Definitely less awkward this time, although the overhead presses are not making my ... what's the back of the neck/high back area?  ... happy.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> OK today's workout:
> 
> 30 minutes on elliptical, levels 5 and 6
> 
> ...


 
Great start Kathy


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 15, 2010)

OK Saturday and Sunday were off.

Today:

30 mins elliptical, levels 6 thru 9

SQ - 40 lbs. (10 reps x 4 sets)
BP - 40(10, 6); 35(10x2)
BOR - 35(10); 40(10); 45(10, 12)

leg ext - 50(10x2); 55(10); 60(10)
hamstrings - 30(10x4)

tried to add in overhead presses and stiff leg deadlifts but I was done.


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2010)

looks like the workouts are moving right along... how's the diet part coming?  That's the hardest part for me... I'm good when I'm at work because I pack everything,, it's just after work and on the weekends that everything goes to shit...


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 16, 2010)

eh, diet sucks.  Not as bad as, say, two weeks ago, but I can't seem to get the carbs down and the protein up.  rrrr.


----------



## katt (Feb 17, 2010)

did you happen to check out the stickies in the diet section?  They really help, and there are some great recipes in there too


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 17, 2010)

I really do know how to eat well.  It's just I don't WANNA.  (whining)

Plus I'm gonna have my period.  (more whining.)  

Seriously, I hate to cook.  I go nuts about one day a week after shopping, I cook up all the meat, so that I don't have to again all week.  (Yes hamburgers last a week in the fridge.)   And I'm the queen of minimeals.  Having a 5-year-old in the house isn't great for trying to cut out junk.

I'm finding that whey stuff ain't bad in OJ.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 17, 2010)

Keep on truckin' madame.  I'm not big on frequenting journals due to lack of time, but I pop in occasionally.  It looks to me like you're willing to put in some effort to learn and educate yourself to do things the right way.  It also seems as though you're willing to put in the time and effort, though I realize diet can be the trickiest of all.

If that book is anything like the one for men, it's a good start for sure.  I read the other one for men, which was also co-authored by Alwyn Cosgrove.

If you are ever feeling like you're not making the progress you deserve, just shoot me a PM and I'd be happy to help.  Happy training.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks CP.  I keep reading and am sticking to the compound stuff for now.  I will say, some of the info about not having to do 10 million crunches shocks my long-held beliefs on abs.


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 17, 2010)

One thing I've found that helps with the diet is, if you're doing whey for a protein source, is to do smoothies.

Whip it up nice and fluffy with ice, fat free whipped cream, and some frozen berries - maybe even a little fat free cottage cheese.

It's very filling and way better than eating your way through another can of tuna.


----------



## Built (Feb 17, 2010)

Just getting caught up here. 

What macros are you running for your diet, Kathybird? Link in my sig might help you there. 

Also - and this might just be the way you're writing this up - if you do cardio, do it AFTER your weights, not before. You'll be too tired for the weights if you do it first.

Good job on getting this started - and very cute about your little one with the dumbbells!


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah, macros.  I don't know what order they're supposed to be in -- carbs 50%, fat 30% and protein 20%. 

nadirmg, I just picked up some nice organic strawberries   Gonna try that tonight.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 17, 2010)

OK, I was hardly able to do this tonight!  Felt weak, tired.

Bent-over rows - 35(10x4)
Stiff-legged deadlifts - 40(10); 45(10x2); 40(10)
Squats - 40 (10x3); 35(10)
Calf raises - 35(20x4)
Crunches - 65 plus some leg raises

The elliptical was just NOT gonna happen after that.  Why was this so hard tonight?


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 18, 2010)

OK I think I pulled a little something in my back.  Back of right hip.  Not bad, just a little pulling sensation.  I'm going to have to put on my big girl sneaks and go to the gym and ask one of the meatheads to show me what I'm doing wrong.  ... no offense to the meatheads here.


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 18, 2010)

How did you pull it (whatever it is).

Are you taking any fish oil pills?


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 18, 2010)

nadirmg said:


> How did you pull it (whatever it is).
> 
> Are you taking any fish oil pills?



It could have been any of the squats, rows or deadlifts,  I was pushing hard because I felt tired.  If my form is off, I feel it in my back.  Not pain, just a kind of pulling sensation in my lower back.  

No fish pills.  What's with them?


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 18, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> It could have been any of the squats, rows or deadlifts,  I was pushing hard because I felt tired.  If my form is off, I feel it in my back.  Not pain, just a kind of pulling sensation in my lower back.
> 
> No fish pills.  What's with them?



You don't know the benefits of your omegas... 
Taking fish oil daily helps you burn fat!


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 18, 2010)

Well I got them.  Won't hurt to take 'em  

Soooo... interesting development.  I got a flat spot now on the back of my calves.  ... and my shoulders are really friggin sore today.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 19, 2010)

Skipping weights today, I'll do 'em tomorrow.  Went to gym, 2 miles on treadmill, 15 minutes hard on elliptical.


----------



## Built (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey girl

Macros mean "grams protein, carb and fat, and total calories". 

The percentages mean nothing to your body - but the grams and calories do. It's all explained in the link in my sig. 

You trying to gain weight? Low protein and fat, and high carb like you're eating is very good for bulking. For cutting, you'll probably do better on high fat and protein.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow... OK I read that Daredevils thing... NOT something I can process before coffee.  

Total calories, I'm pretty much status quo.  I seem to eat as much as I process a day (accdg to fitday anyway), and I THINK I'm bulking at this point -- what I want to do now is get my body used to these exercises.  I do see that the back of me is indeed less strong than the front as I've read, I'm going to cut a couple-5 lbs. off the weights this week and continue getting used to them for a while.  I'm not interested in actually gaining weight.


----------



## Built (Feb 20, 2010)

I actually didn't mean the daredevils article. I meant the one on getting started. Please go read that. It'll help you achieve your current goals - and it'll help us help you do it!

Daredevils is for when you're already lean and trying to get down to shredded. You're not there yet. Hell, I"M not there yet - I would have to lose about fifteen pounds to be ready for that!


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 20, 2010)

lol.  I read the beginner's thread, good stuff in there.  The lifting, OK, I can do that.  Diet is the hard part.  Like I said, I hate to cook, and all the bad stuff is what you don't have to cook 

Today:
Bench - 35(10x4)
leg ext - 60(10x4)
hams - 30(10x4)
Bent row - 30(10) 35(10x3)
overhead press - 20(10x4) I hate this one
squat - 40(10) 35(10x3) I lied I hate this one more
stiff legged deadlifts - 40 (10x4)


----------



## Built (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for reading my thread - what macros are you running? Let's get your diet worked out. It's actually not at all hard.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh you're going to make me do this aren't you (I appreciate the help  )

So far today: 943 calories.  50g fat (I've had a lot of coffee with half n half and mac n cheese), 93g carbs, 30g protein.  I've only eaten one "real" meal today though.  Protein shake for breakfast, mac n cheese for lunch.  Dinner will be steak, some kind of veggie and some kind of starch.  I'll prob have another protein shake after my workout tonight.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 23, 2010)

For calories, I'm at about 2200 a day, and I burn about that (varies by 1-200 per day, average is consistent).


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 23, 2010)

Today:
40 mins elliptical, levels 5 to 8
bench - 35lbs(10x4)
calf raises - 35lbs(10x4)
squats - 35 lbs (11, 11, 13, 12)

Quit there because I was definitely getting dizzy.  And I felt like shit yesterday.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 23, 2010)

Macros for today total:

carbs 152g
fat 69g
protein 64g


----------



## Built (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah, you're eating at maintenance. 

Are you going to maintain for a while before you cut?


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 24, 2010)

Built said:


> Ah, you're eating at maintenance.
> 
> Are you going to maintain for a while before you cut?



That's pretty much what I was thinkin'.  I don't necessarily want to gain mass or size, I am interested in improving my strength at this point.  Maybe later I get a little more technical on gaining then cutting.

How long do you think I should just work on muscle development before I get into this cutting/gaining thing?


----------



## Built (Feb 24, 2010)

This is actually a very interesting question. 

You are 5'1" and weigh 160 lbs, and your weight between college and marriage was between 108 and 120, so I'm thinking a target weight for you is probably around 115-120, right? If so, you're carrying about 100 lbs of lean mass and you are currently at about 35-37% bodyfat (don't feel bad, I was at least 40% when I started).

On the one hand, you can gain muscle in a deficit when you're a novice and significantly overfat (yes, there are rewards to being plump. Not many, but some.) The "cool" kids know this as the "newbie gains" honeymoon. 

On the other hand, outside of "newbie gains", you'll "partition" better when you're leaner, because your insulin sensitivity is improved. (In human-speak, "good insulin sensitivity" means more of your calories get shuttled toward your muscles than your fat cells.) 

So here's my suggestion to you: Since you can gain muscle while you're in a deficit, at least initially, why don't we diet you down for a bit while we get you strong? I'm thinking we could get you down to 140, then have you take a diet break at maintenance for a while. This will give you a reward and give you the opportunity to learn how to maintain at the new weight - which is no small feat, I assure you. While figuring out maintenance, we get you stronger, build up your lifts a bit, then diet you down the rest of the way.

Sound good?


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 24, 2010)

Are you kidding?  If you can talk me through getting down to 140 I'll throw you a party.  With strippers.


----------



## Built (Feb 24, 2010)

Tee hee.

Okay, first up, fitday. You figure maintenance is about 2200, right?

How have you dieted before - other than "starving"? You ever tried Atkins or any other type of low carb diet? Where do you carry your weight - you an "apple" or a "pear"?


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm an apple.  belly fat.  I've been on weight watchers a few times and I do lose weight but two things happen: work starts getting nuts and I can't go to meetings so I stop keeping track of crap and/or I get tired, then sick, from the calorie deficiency.

I do notice that after a  good stint of a solidly healthy diet my middle does slim down and I don't go completely pear but I see a difference.


----------



## Built (Feb 24, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I'm an apple.  belly fat.  I've been on weight watchers a few times and I do lose weight but two things happen: work starts getting nuts and I can't go to meetings so I stop keeping track of crap and/or I get tired, then sick, from the calorie deficiency.


Okay, WW is waaaay too low in the calorie-department. They run stupidly low deficits. Not enough protein or fat either. Great support though. 



Kathybird said:


> I do notice that after a  good stint of a solidly healthy diet my middle does slim down and I don't go completely pear but I see a difference.



We all become more pear-shaped as we lean out. Trust me I'd rather start out as an apple than the "pear" I am. 

Pears, in my small experience, find fats more satiating than "volume" - but many of the "apple" shaped women I've encountered find more of a "volume" based approach to eating more filling. 

Based on your own experience, which do you think better describes a dietary pattern that keeps you feeling more fed? They're both fine by the way - I'm just trying to figure out the most comfortable way to diet you down.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, both.    I really don't know actually.  I've tried the volume vs. fat thing, and if I go volume, after a while I want some really fatty crappy food.  If I try more fat, I do seem more satisfied but then like once a week I have a pig out day.  You know, that actually worked for me (yeah when I was 23 and WW the first time), I'd eat well all week then have a weekend day where anything went.  The past couple times with WW I started on that pattern and found my "pig out days" had to be every 2 to 3 weeks, not once a week.

I'm saying fats.  I think.


----------



## Built (Feb 24, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Unfortunately, both.    I really don't know actually.  I've tried the volume vs. fat thing, and if I go volume, after a while I want some really fatty crappy food.  If I try more fat, I do seem more satisfied but then like once a week I have a pig out day.  You know, that actually worked for me (yeah when I was 23 and WW the first time), I'd eat well all week then have a weekend day where anything went.  The past couple times with WW I started on that pattern and found my "pig out days" had to be every 2 to 3 weeks, not once a week.
> 
> I'm saying fats.  I think.



Well we could start with a focus on protein and fat, to start, and fiddle around with a free meal once a week, or a free day every two weeks (I time them around birthdays and holidays and call them "natural disasters")

Are you tracking on fitday at the moment?


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 24, 2010)

Built said:


> Are you tracking on fitday at the moment?




I wasn't doing every day.  But I've got yesterday and today and some days scattered this past week or so.


----------



## Built (Feb 24, 2010)

Excellent. Run a report on the "complete" days (delete any partial days so it doesn't mess things up) and just paste in the macro breakdown to the left of the pie chart. 

The part that shows monos, polys, fiber... that part. 

Also let me know how you feel on these macros. 

Are you still doing cardio before your lifting workouts?


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 24, 2010)

GramsCalories%-Cals
Calories  1,973


Fat  74.4   659   33%
Saturated  29.3   260  13%
Polyunsaturated   9.5   84   4%
Monounsaturated   24.6   218   11%
Carbohydrate   257.0   1,010   51%
Dietary Fiber   18.1
Protein   78.6   316   16%
Alcohol   0.0   0   0%


That?  ( I tried to clean the layout up a little)


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 24, 2010)

TOday:

30 mins elliptical levels 5 thru 7
BOR - 35(12) 40(10, 10, 12)
hams - 30(12 11 10 10)
Overhead press - 20(10x4)
leg ext - 60(10 10 10 11)
stiff leg dead - 40(10) 45(10x3)


And yes, I've usually done cardio before weights.  It seems to warm me up.  BTW, 30-40 minutes isn't a long cardio session for me.  Hour to an hour and a half is.  I got used to running 3 to 5 miles every other day.


----------



## Built (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay - excellent. 

Your calories average around 2000 a day. Your fats are fine, fibre is too low (aim for 25g) and your carbs and protein need to literally reverse. 

I'd like you to preplan a 2000 calorie day, start tomorrow with a mix that gives you at least 150g protein, at least 75g of fat and at least 25g of fibre - and the fibre HAS to come from food. 

Eat any time of day or night, one big meal or a bazillion micro-snacks, I don't care which - just pre-plan your day and post up how the macros work out, just like you did above (don't sweat the formatting, I know it sucks; we're all used to what fitday looks like).

The cardio thing - you'll shoot yourself in the foot. Cardio before weights basically wears you out before you lift - thus ensuring you can't lift your best. You burn the least fat and stimulate the least muscle-growth if you do it this way. 

By doing cardio first, you just make yourself tired and use up your blood sugar before you do the weights. Remember - lifting is ANaerobic. You need that glucose. Cardio is aerobic. Do the weights first and by the time you do the cardio, you'll be burning off free fatty acids mobilized by your lifting. The converse is not true.

The weight lifting is the important part, the cardio can be skipped entirely. You  need to put iron on the bar and you won't do this with 30-minutes of preworkout cardio. Besides, cardio is a lousy way to prepare the body for lifting. 

If you must do cardio in your workouts, do it after you lift. If you want to warm up well, read my blog article on pre-lifting warmup. 
Got Built? » High Intensity Interval Foreplay


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 25, 2010)

Crap this is gonna involve me doing math.


----------



## Built (Feb 25, 2010)

Actually, no. Fitday will do that for you.


Just go into "recent foods" and tick down the list for stuff you want to eat. Choose items with protein, stuff with fat, stuff with fibre... just select 'em. Worry about the amounts later - just pick the items. 

Once you have 'em selected, go into your "day" and fuck with the amounts until you get the right mix. Should take you about five minutes.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 25, 2010)

OK I'm workin on it.  I'm gonna have to be inventive on the meats.


----------



## Built (Feb 25, 2010)

You don't like meat?


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 25, 2010)

I like meat!  I am just not very inventive in the kitchen.  I had a heavy carb breakfast and am trying to come up with enough protein stuff to make up.

I've got chicken, ground meat and eggs listed for today (so far), got plenty of veggies so I should be able to meet the fiber requirements, and I do usually take a couple of metamusil pills.  Still need to up the protein tho.


----------



## Built (Feb 25, 2010)

Steak, pork loin, any kind of fish, chicken - panfried in butter they all taste good. 

Eggs, canned tuna, cottage cheese, Greek yogurt...

Protein's easy. Fast, too.

Ditch the metamucil for now. I want you to get the fibre up from food.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 25, 2010)

So we're pretty much talking Atkins here, right?  I did South Beach about a year ago, along with trying to go anti-inflammatory (I have rosacea, I'm mildly allergic to some drugs, I puff up after eating pizza, etc.) and I felt pretty damn good on that.  


... ugh, I hate tuna.  Now salmon, there we go.    And I could live on sushi.


----------



## Built (Feb 25, 2010)

Not necessarily, but you're welcome to do Atkins if you like.  I felt great on Atkins - it's how I lost most of the weight; comfortable as hell and so EASY. 

And raw fish really IS to die for, isn't it?


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 25, 2010)

Food today, 

Calories  1,456

Fat    64.0    571    39%
Saturated    27.2    242    16%
Polyunsaturated   10.4    93    6%
Monounsaturated   21.5    192    13%
Carbohydrate    137.5    547    37%
Dietary Fiber    11.4
Protein    88.5    359    24%
Alcohol   0.0


Yeah.  Need to work on it some more.  Doing fairly good until we hit McDonald's.


----------



## Built (Feb 25, 2010)

Oooh, I see what your problem is - you're tracking after the fact. 
Try this: preplan a day, PACK IT UP IN PORTIONS and that's all you get to eat. You have to eat it all but it's all you get. If you eat something that's not prepacked, you have to pay for it by taking something of the same "value" out of the bag.

Can you try that for one day - at 2000 calories?


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 25, 2010)

No, I gotcha, I did start after breakfast, I'd already had my cereal by the time I read your post.  It usually takes me a few days to get into the swing of a diet, and I have NO food in the house.  

I did actually hit a few calories under 2K so I'll probably be on track by Saturday.  It'll be interesting to see what happens on a workout day, that's when I'm HUNGRY.


----------



## Built (Feb 25, 2010)

You're hungry on workout days because of the cardio. Ditch that, focus on the lifting and let the diet do its thing. 

Effects of exercise intensity on food intake and appetite in women -- Pomerleau et al. 80 (5): 1230 -- American Journal of Clinical Nutrition


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 27, 2010)

OK.  Today:

BP - 40(12, 11, 10, 10)
leg ext - 65(10x4)
crunches w/6lb ball - 100
Bent rows - 40(10, 12) 45(12, 10)
hams - 32.5(11, 12, 10, 10)
overhead press - 20(10) 25(10, 10, 8)
squat - 35(12) 40(12, 11, 12)
stiff leg dead - 40(10, 10, 12, 10)

The squats for some reason were easier this time.  Stiff legged deadlifts made me dizzy.


----------



## Built (Feb 28, 2010)

Squats were easier because you didn't tire them out before you trained them. Nice work. 

For the "stiffs" - how are you doing them? I see a lot of things at the gym that people think are stiffs when in fact they're badly-executed straight leg  deads. For stiffs, the legs are softly straight but stiff in that position, the barbell is pushed into the body the whole way down AND the whole way up, and you only lower until you feel your form start to deteriorate - that is to say, until you realize you can no longer keep your back tight and straight. Then you reverse it and stand. 

If they look like this, you're good. 





YouTube Video













If they look like this, I'd suggest changing your form.






Another small suggestion I offer you is to structure your workouts so you hit the heavy compounds (that means multi-joint) lifts first. For example, squats, deads, bench press, and rows are all heavy compounds. Leg extensions and bicep curls are isolation/concentration movements, for one muscle or one part of a movement pattern. 

So for your workout, you did:

BP - compound (horizontal press)
leg ext - isolation (quad dominant accessory work)
crunches isolation (core)
Bent rows - compound (horizontal pull)
hams - isolation (ham dominant accessory work)
overhead press - compound (vertical push)
squat - compound (quad dominant)
stiff leg dead - compound (ham dominant)

Ideally you will hit ham dominant, quad dominant, horizontal pushing and pulling and vertical pushing and pulling in your workouts - although you don't have to hit ALL of these in EACH workout. 

When you work a muscle or movement using heavy compounds, in general do those first. IE do the squats, THEN the extensions. Do the Stiffs (I prefer to call 'em RDLs), THEN do the ham curls.

You might consider doing the RDLs earlier in your workout, since you find them harder. That way you the most energy for them, instead of doing them at the end when you're tired.

Also, I'm going to suggest you drop your rep range down for the heavy compounds. How about working in the 5-8 rep range? If you can do all sets in the 8-rep range, increase the weight next time and do 5-rep sets, working your way back up to 8-rep work, then repeat. The reward for going heavier is fewer reps.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 28, 2010)

I think I'm doing the stiff legged deadlifts right.  Here's the video I watched to figure them out:  (ain't hard on the eyes either  )

Dailymotion - Stiff Leg Dead Lifts - a Sports & Extreme video

I can do that on the reps, go from more to fewer with more weight.  Although, I will say, I mentally feel like I'm not doing half the workout I used to do with running and heavy cardio.  Waiting 60 seconds between sets is boring.


----------



## Built (Feb 28, 2010)

Okay good, that form looks fine. No need to lower the weight all the way to the floor - just about midway down the shin is about where it lands for me. 

If you lift heavy enough, you'll want to wait longer than 60 seconds, believe me. I wait more than five minutes between sets for some of my squats.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow.  OK totally not working today.  Tried bench presses at 45 lbs and squats at 40, and I nearly fell over.  So maybe I need to do cardio today?  Oh hell no.  5 minutes.  Done.  Nappy time.


----------



## Built (Mar 1, 2010)

How many days a week do you train, my friend? And what did you eat today?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I aim for 3 days a week.  That's not what it's turning out to be.  I was thinking I'd need to play with scheduling.  

Food... not HORRIBLE but over calories by 200... which was the end of the kid's piece of pizza.  Other than that, sushi (  ), steak, veggies, high fiber cereal, few sips of a protein shake, juice, water, ONE chinese dumpling (because I found out the f&$ers have like 300 calories)... protein at least over 100g, fiber OK, still have to get the carbs down.  Almost at the ratios you recommend.  And I got those supplements.  Do you know how many fish pills that is?????

So it looks like my body wants to do weight training every 3 days.  At this point, I'm still leaning heavily on the few compound exercises, looking up a few new ones for a little later.  I threw in the isolated legs the other day because I feel like my legs aren't getting as much as when i was running 4 days a week.  So I'm thinking; cardio day 1, weights day 2, off day 3.  Repeat.  Or switch weights and cardio.  What do you think?

Actually my brother mentioned the 3-day thing.  He does the rotations of body parts like y'all and lets 2 days elapse before he works out the same body part.  Is that recommended?


----------



## Built (Mar 1, 2010)

No, that's not recommended. The body works as a system, not as parts, and you don't need that much recovery yet, not at the weights you're lifting and not without gear. 

Get that protein up to 150g - you'll feel better. And yes, that's ten grams of fish oil - ten capsules. I take this every day. 

You can alternate days if you like - three lifting workouts, two or three cardio, one day entirely OFF. 

Weights/cardio/off would be a nice mix. 

And there is no need for anything but heavy compounds at the moment. Just do the "basically, training" split listed in my blog.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 1, 2010)

I have my own theory for just this instance.  Period time (sorry if that's TMI).  The day before I can sleep all day and have NO energy at all.  And I could challenge some of these giant guys in the food consumption department.


----------



## Built (Mar 1, 2010)

Progesterone cream. I cannot recommend it enough.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 2, 2010)

Built said:


> Progesterone cream. I cannot recommend it enough.



Hm.  I just read up on that.  Intriguing!  I may have to try it.  I have all those symptoms.


----------



## joeleitz (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the link for the gym equipment guide -that can be a big help. I'm new to this bodybuilding thing and having more info is a definite help. I used to do a lot of running but then I started having knee problems and had to take a break from that. I'm looking forward to increasing my muscle mass though.



Spaullba said:


> Haha, oops sorry didnt see that in your first post you said it is a curved bar.  I assume by this you mean an EZ curl bar, like this:
> 
> If it is an EZ bar then its probably more like 25 lbs.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 3, 2010)

Oy vey.  Well after two days of feeling totally shitty (kid brought home a stomach virus) I worked out a little.

Warmup - 5 mins on elliptical lev. 5
Sq - 40(10x4)
BOR - 40(10x4)
stiff dead - 40(10) 45(10x3)

30 mins on elliptical, levels 5 to 7.  Back of right hamstring hurtin a little.  Gotta stretch it out.  GOT to go for a run soon, losing cardio endurance.


----------



## Built (Mar 3, 2010)

Cardio endurance builds up again very quickly. You just need to drop fat for now. Do that first, THEN build your endurance base up. It's so much easier that way. 

PS hot epsom bath, stretch the hamstring out in the bath.


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2010)

Built said:


> Progesterone cream. I cannot recommend it enough.



I just started using this approx 3 weeks ago... great stuff


----------



## Built (Mar 4, 2010)

katt, I know right? It's amazing. What dose do you take? How strong is the cream - 3%? I get mine made at a compounding pharmacy, 5% in versabase and I apply 1cc at night.


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2010)

mines a compound too.. I don't know right off the top of my head, but i'll look after I get off work and pm you later


----------



## Built (Mar 4, 2010)

Sure thing. My guess would be 3%. I got mine made a bit stronger and I think it did the trick that way.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 4, 2010)

I just ordered some, I think 3% also.  So accdg to the directions you apply this stuff AFTER ovulation, right?  Shit, I have like a 3 month cycle.  Never been regular in my life and the 3-month birth control doesn't even guarantee I'll have a period when it's time for the placebos.

On another note, screw it!!!!!!!!!  Impending period (OK we're still on the period) so I'm having too many carbs and trail mix with M&Ms!!!!   mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2010)

oooo... that trail mix is packed w/cal's...  but it's soooo good.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 4, 2010)

katt said:


> oooo... that trail mix is packed w/cal's...  but it's soooo good.



Calories eaten the day before your period don't count.  I have it on good authority.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow.  Getting over my friggin period is like getting a new me.

squats - 40(10) 45(10x3)
bench - 40(10, 7, 9, 7)
stiff dead - 45(10) 50(10, 8, 10, 10)
BOR - 40(10, 10) 45(10) 50(10)  - 50lbs was pushing it but i could still do 10 reps
calf - 40(18, 20, 21, 22)
overhead press - 25(10) 30(8, 8, 7)
leg ext - 65(10x4)
hams - 35(10, 8, 8, 8)
arm curl - 12.5 (I think have to weigh the damn handle) (10, 8, 6, 5)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Kathybird (Mar 6, 2010)

jerseydevil said:


>



+1.


----------



## Built (Mar 7, 2010)

Why the leg extensions? And what are "hams" - do you mean hamstring curls? If so, ditch 'em. Focus on your deads and squats. 

Re the cream: I just apply it every day. But then, I'm perimenopausal anyway so I don't care if I get a cycle or not. Used every day, it pretty much eliminates my cycle.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 7, 2010)

Uhh... I dunno.  I've always done leg extensions and yes, hamstring curls.  Didn't know what they were called.

Why am I ditching them?  They seem to help my legs stay stronger.  Used to bike, that's why I did them.


----------



## Built (Mar 8, 2010)

Leg extensions aren't that great of a quad builder - by the time you're strong enough to go heavy on them, they start being heavy enough to hurt your knees. They're best left as a higher-rep "finisher" - I use them for knee tracking (although p-funk generally discourages this practice, this works for me as a physiotherapeutic application), and I only use the top third of the movement, done as a rather low weight and in 20-rep sets. As a quad builder, stick to squats. You can go heavy on those and without the same risk.

Ham curls are pretty useless. Stick to Romanian deads, glute ham raises, good mornings, reverse hypers and SHELC.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 8, 2010)

Ahh... I can do those.  Questions though; what's the difference between Romanian deadlifts and stiff legged deadlifts?  Can I do reverse hyperextensions with ankle weights?


----------



## Built (Mar 8, 2010)

RDLs, properly executed, are the same as properly executed stiffs. Knees soft, legs basically straight though, barbell pushed into the body the whole way down and the whole way up. 

Reverse hypers - I've seen folks do 'em over a swiss ball, holding something in front of them and with a dumbbell between their legs. I find them awkward without a bench but there are many ways to train hams.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 9, 2010)

BP- 40(10 10 7 7)
stiff dead - 50(10) 55(10 10 10)
squats - 45(10X4)
crunches w/ 6lbs - 100
BOR - 45(10x4)
calf - 45(22 20 18 20)

OK so at this point I'm impressed.  I can lift my daughter and carry her around the mall for a while now.  Could absolutely NOT do that before.  She's almost 6 and something like 40-ish lbs.


----------



## Built (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice!  

It's interesting how much functional strength women in particular notice when they first start lifting. I remember being charmed when I could flip the water bottles at work!


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 10, 2010)

Frig... I'm eating all the meat in sight and I can't get over 125g max!!  argh.  I'm gonna turn into a chicken.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 12, 2010)

OK today:

BP - 40(10) 45(10 8 8)
stiff - 55(10 10 10 8) there might have been another set of 10 in there got distracted.
crunches - 120 w/6 lb ball
BOR - 50(10x4)
Sq - 45(10x4)
calf - 45(24 20 18 20)
over press - 30( 8 8 7 8)
crunches - 50 w/6

I have NO food in the house had to resort to crap today.  Bean burrito and mcD, forgot I promised to take the munchkin and her cousin out tonight.  Took the buns off the meat at least and had some apples.  All the sodium made me feel like shit.  I can actually go food shopping tomorrow and get some good stuff.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 12, 2010)

So I'll be coming up on 6 weeks of doing this and I think I need to step it up a hair, change it around a little.  Pleased that I'm gaining strength, body shape seems to have changed a little, more pear-ish.  A little.  I don't think I've lost anything, I do seem a little thicker in places (actually the waist of my pants are a tad looser, thighs a little tighter).  If I salt myself up I look like  my father when he gained weight, all puffy and red.  Have to try to move toward that anti-inflammatory diet again, that worked great.  Grain fed beef, organic everything, raw nuts (yeah I hear the jokes comin'), veggies and fruit.  Organic/whole grain carbs.  Omega-pumped eggs.  Whole Food ain't close though.


----------



## Built (Mar 12, 2010)

Kathybird, why are you having trouble getting in 125g of protein? What food choices are you using?

BTW I'd ditch grains entirely for weight loss. You don't need 'em and they won't fill you up much. Potatoes are more satisfying if you simply MUST have starch.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 13, 2010)

I like my cereal.  I just find it hard to go through the day without a substantial amount of carbs, and that's pushing the protein levels down.  I'm finding I'm doing better about it with a mixed meal, carbs plus protein plus some kind of veggie (i.e. hamburg with a roll and raw veggie tray).  So I'll have to start ditching meals that are just carbs (cereal, spaghetti) and go for just a little bit of carbs with a lot more protein.  

And this past week we've had the kid's stomach virus.  Fun, fun.  It was either that or bad chicken a few days ago and my stomach's been touchy, eggs/chicken/etc. alone upset it so there were a few meals of plain carbs to absorb stomach acids (your mother's basic toast and jello diet for post-barfing).

I _have _been consistently breaking 100g of protein, which in itself is an accomplishment.  I was prolly looking at like 50g a day before, if that.  

Gettin' there.  I move slowly.  But at least I know if I move slowly and transition bit by bit it'll stick.  It's when I suddenly change things drastically that I don't stay with it.  All about building new habits.  And if I talk about it, even bitching, it's just more thought process going into it, again, cementing it in the brain.


----------



## Built (Mar 13, 2010)

Ah, gotcha, it's your coping strategy. 



Carry on.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 13, 2010)

Weather here sucks, got flooded out of my regular route to Walmart/grocery store, wound up going all the way to Whole Foods in Marlton anyway.  Hit the hot bar (mmmmm salisbury steak) and got some of their grain/grass fed meats for me.  The other two in the house can have the regular meat.  Also got some new fish pills, I discovered mine had an expiry date of 2008  .  Prolly didn't help my stomach issues.  Got some seafood soup too, with white beans, so there's some carbs with my salisbury steak.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 15, 2010)

Alright dammit I think I've finally got this protein thing figgered out.  Most of omelette, 1.5 pc toast.  Flounder with crabmeat, small roll, veggies.  Rest of omelette, cranberry juice.  Wanted to work out yesterday but the in-laws showed up and we went to a friggin food oriented tupperware party I forgot about so I had to do.  All to do with cakes.  Managed to eat very little there.   But the in-laws then stayed all damn day so no working out.

warmup 10 mins elliptical lev 6
overpress - 30(10 10 8 6)
squats - 50(10x4) struggled a little
crunches - 50 w/6
BOR - 50(10x4)
stiff dead - 55(10 10 10 8)
BP - 45(10 10 9 9)
calf - 45(24 20 18 20)
crunches - 150 w/6


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 15, 2010)

OH and to top off my non-exercising pissy mood the husband played my ipod yesterday and used up all the battery life.  I ALWAYS make sure the damn thing is fully charged.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 15, 2010)

... aaaand I got a question.  Should I be eating/drinking my whey/creatine shake every day or just after workouts?


----------



## FMJ (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Kathybird! 

I read up on your journal the last few days and I have to say, your improvment is outstanding! 
In a month all your weights have come up considerably. Fantastic!
Gotta send you reps for the efforts.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks  

... waded through the period chat, eh?


----------



## katt (Mar 15, 2010)

LOL ...ok .. HELLOOOO people.. want some more.. since my body has been adjusting to my HRT.. I've had my period for a FREAKIN 2 WEEKS.. isn't that something that would make you insane.. uh yeah..


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 15, 2010)

I feel for you Katt.


----------



## Built (Mar 15, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Alright dammit I think I've finally got this protein thing figgered out.  Most of omelette, 1.5 pc toast.  Flounder with crabmeat, small roll, veggies.  Rest of omelette, cranberry juice.  Wanted to work out yesterday but the in-laws showed up and we went to a friggin food oriented tupperware party I forgot about so I had to do.  All to do with cakes.  Managed to eat very little there.   But the in-laws then stayed all damn day so no working out.
> 
> warmup 10 mins elliptical lev 6
> overpress - 30(10 10 8 6)
> ...



Hey awesome - you're getting that protein up!



Kathybird said:


> OH and to top off my non-exercising pissy mood the husband played my ipod yesterday and used up all the battery life.  I ALWAYS make sure the damn thing is fully charged.



I read this wrong initially. Missed the "ipod" part. 



Kathybird said:


> ... aaaand I got a question.  Should I be eating/drinking my whey/creatine shake every day or just after workouts?



You don't actually need either. If you don't like whey, skip it, it's just protein. You could have a yogurt or a chocolate milk if you preferred, or even just a solid meal. 

I take a teaspoon of creatine daily. It's just good for you.


----------



## Marat (Mar 15, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> ... aaaand I got a question.  Should I be eating/drinking my whey/creatine shake every day or just after workouts?



Hey Kathybird, I've been following your journal a bit --- Built has been very generous with her advice over the last few years with me. I figured I'd poke my head in to say hello and provide some extra support. 

Regarding the whey shakes: They contain the same macronutrients that you find in your food and therefore you can think of them as any other nutrient source. Therefore, how often you drink them is up to you. The whey shakes and solid food sources can be used interchangeably. Nothing special in the shakes that cannot be found in solid food. 

I noticed that you mentioned having issues getting in your daily protein intake goal. I had a similar issue as well when I was starting off and I readily used whey shakes to supplement my food. Some individuals (...Built...) don't have much of a problem taking in copious amounts of protein from solid food sources (e.g., chicken, fish, buffalo, etc.). Although solid food sources are preferred due to them providing a greater satiety response, it seems like other people (you and I) aren't as comfortable doing so and therefore daily protein shakes are used. The message to take away is that the nutrients found in whey shakes and solid food are interchangeable.

Regarding the creatine: You can go ahead and take the creatine daily --- the stuff is pretty inexpensive.  I presume that you toss the creatine into the shakes (good idea, I do the same thing). Therefore, if you find yourself having a shake everyday, then you can go ahead and toss the creatine directly into the shake. However, if you find that you have taken in sufficient protein from solid food sources that particular day or you prefer to eat solid food instead of your customary post-workout shake, you can toss the creatine into a tall glass of water.


----------



## Marat (Mar 15, 2010)

Built said:


> You don't actually need either. If you don't like whey, skip it, it's just protein. You could have a yogurt or a chocolate milk if you preferred, or even just a solid meal.
> 
> I take a teaspoon of creatine daily. It's just good for you.



eloquent in her brevity


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 15, 2010)

Protein today: 147.4 g yay!  

Thanks guys.  I have to say, I do feel better and I'm getting to the point where I can probably do every other day of weights instead of every 3 days.  And yeah, I do like the shakes.  It is easy to get protein this way, and I've always needed some kind of drink after working out.  When I was 17 it was OJ and diet soda mixed.  So blending a bunch of stuff with the powder and creatine works for me.

... and ew, creatine in water.  Tried that way back when, I won't be repeating that.  Blech.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 15, 2010)

Built said:


> I read this wrong initially. Missed the "ipod" part.



lol.  Now if he's wearing batteries out on ME, that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Built (Mar 15, 2010)

m11 said:


> eloquent in her brevity



Muah!



Kathybird said:


> Protein today: 147.4 g yay!
> 
> Thanks guys.  I have to say, I do feel better and I'm getting to the point where I can probably do every other day of weights instead of every 3 days.  And yeah, I do like the shakes.  It is easy to get protein this way, and I've always needed some kind of drink after working out.  When I was 17 it was OJ and diet soda mixed.  So blending a bunch of stuff with the powder and creatine works for me.


Try chocolate protein powder in diet soda. It's like a (shitty) float!


----------



## Perdido (Mar 16, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Thanks
> 
> ... waded through the period chat, eh?



yea, been following as well except for the period talk  nice work though on the diet and training


----------



## Perdido (Mar 16, 2010)

Built said:


> Try chocolate protein powder in diet soda. It's like a (shitty) float!



Why do you make that something I don't want to try?  Maybe it's the words chocolate and shitty in the same line.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 21, 2010)

he he.  The shakes don't seem to fill me up for as long as food, they're good for a smallish meal or big snack though.  Or if I'm not getting enough protein in the meal I want to eat.  I've only tried vanilla.  I was eyeing cookies n cream but I'm afraid that night trigger an ice cream craving.

So ANYway my life has sucked this past week, sick as a DOG.  Throat hurt bad, took lots 'o drugs to get past it and lost a day sleeping.  I felt better, took the kid to the mall and the park, that was a BIG mistake, I wasn't over it yet.  The next day was horrible.  Chest pain, throat hurt, congestion everywhere from the waist up, runny nose, coughing.  Tried to drug myself into sleeping all day again.  At one point I actually started on the leftover oxycontins it hurt so bad.  I was coughing before, but the REAL coughing set in last night.  I managed to get to sleep for an hour, at 6 a.m., by combining nyquil with an advil PM.  Then the kid woke me up.  Got back for another hour.  Then the coughing set in again.  Christ.

I'm giving it a few more days before I attempt working out again.  I don't want a relapse of that.  I always get a spring cold with coughing that keeps me up, but holy shit that was bad.  I'll probably have to drop some weight so as not to strain it too much at first.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 21, 2010)

My diet always goes to shit when I'm sick.  I want sugar.  This time, I was after a little less sugar and a little more carbs.  I'm finding it interesting that it hasn't ruined my diet AFA trying to make myself WANT what I should eat - I'm back to eating better and I WANT the protein.  Intriguing.  Usually if I fall off the wagon, even for being sick, I have to re-train myself to want the protein and veggies.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 21, 2010)

The shakes don't do much for me either as far as hunger.

Sorry to hear you're under the weather. Hope you washed your hands before typing that up so we all don't get your germs


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2010)

i found after i started eating really clean when i'd have chips with my son on cheat day i'd feel like crap. my eyes even felt hung over or something from the chemical shit in junky food the next morning. stuff like tacos tasted like pure salt and sugary stuff was just tooooooo damn sweet. your body will start to recognize how ridiculous that stuff is. it's not fuel, it's toxic.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

OK 30 minutes on elliptical, levels 6 through 10.  10 was too much.  Didn't want to stop, but had a parent teacher conference to go to.  Probably for the best, let's see if I hack up a lung tonight.  The plan is to do weights tomorrow, probably 70 percent of where I was.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 23, 2010)

Back into it!

BP - 40(10) 45(10 10 8)
squats - 50(9) 45(10 10 11)
calf - 45(26 24 22 20)
crunches - 50 w/6lbs, 25 leg lifts with 6lbs
BOR - 50(10 11 10 11)
stiff leg - 55(11 10 10 10)
over press - 30(10 10 10 9)

Wow little to no loss of strength because of the sickness, pretty cool.  But I was wiped.  Little shaky.  OJ/protein powder/creatine shake helped.  Didn't have as much protein today, haven't actually eaten much.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 25, 2010)

30 minutes on elliptical levels 6 thru 9
Yeah, did it first.  Was just going to do cardio but I felt so damn good I was like, hey, why not...

squats - 50(10x4)
stiff dead - 55(10x3, 9)
bench - 45(10 10 9 9)
crunches - 120/6lbs, 20 lifts w/6
BOR - 50(10x3, 9)
calf - 45( 20 22 20 20)
overhead press - 30(10) 35(10 8 7)


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 2, 2010)

Jesus H.  Well started back up after relapsing to this goddamn cold.  I get this every year, you'd think it was allergies, right?  I cough for weeks.  This one was pretty bad, actually had to call the hubby to come home and take care of the kid for 2 days while I slept.

ANYway, cut down the weight some for recovery:

Sq - 40(10x4)
bp - 40(10x4)
crunches - 75 w/6 lbs
stiff deads - 50(9, 8) 45(10, 10)
calf raises - 40(25 22 21 16)
side to side with weights in hand - 20, 8 lbs per
BOR - 40(10 8 10 10)
overhead pess - 22(10x4)

Did elliptical beforehand, was only going to do 10 mins to warm up but i couldn't get off the damn phone with my mother so ended up doing 20 mins.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 3, 2010)

40 mins elliptical.  Lv. 5 to 8.  I'm sluggish in the AM.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)

^I'm sluggish 24/7. lol


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 6, 2010)

Alright, I'm counting yesterday as a workout.  Went to the zoo, walked every damn where, carried the kid (about 40-45 lbs.) for something like 20 to 30 minutes.  My legs were hurtin'.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 6, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^I'm sluggish 24/7. lol


 
Same here... I get more sluggish every year. 

I think walking around with 40-45 lbs for serval hours can certainly be counted as a workout, or at very least some cardio.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 6, 2010)

BP - 45(10) 50( 10 8 10)
Sq - 50 (10x4)
crunches - 100/w 6 lbs
calf - 50(25 21 19 22)
BOR - 50 (8 9 10 10)
stiff - 50(10x4)

Wow.  Dizzy and drained.  Could barely finish.


----------



## Perdido (Apr 6, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> BP - 45(10) 50( 10 8 10)
> Sq - 50 (10x4)
> crunches - 100/w 6 lbs
> calf - 50(25 21 19 22)
> ...



I'd say so! That's a demanding workout. Good job.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 8, 2010)

50 min elliptical.  Lvs. 6 n 7.  Doubt I'll be doing anything tomorrow, got my last tattoo session.  Gettin' old, I'm always wiped after.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 8, 2010)

Sluggish is overrated.  You are just resting up....


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 9, 2010)

Can I count a tattoo session as a workout?  I was sweating the whole time.


----------



## katt (Apr 9, 2010)

I think that requires a photo


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 9, 2010)

and the crowd roars.... photo, photo, photo...


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm workin' on it.  Soon as the dressing comes off.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 10, 2010)

Sq - 50(10x4)
BP - 50(10 8 8 9)
calf - 50 (24 24 18 20)
overhead - 30(10 10 8 8)
crunches - 100/6; some lifts w/ weight inbetween knees
stiff - 60(10x3) 65(10)
BOR - 50(10x4)


Note to self - fingers do not go between plates.


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2010)

Owies!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 10, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Note to self - fingers do not go between plates.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 14, 2010)

45 min elliptical lv. 5 to 7.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 16, 2010)

squats
bent over rows
romanian deadlifts

all 4 sets of 10 reps, 50 lbs.


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2010)

How's your strength feeling, Kathy, and how's your weight these days?


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, the first two months of this I gained 2 lbs.  Still eating more than 100g of protein a day, usually I can hit 125.  Now I'm trying to cut... sorta.  Calories down like 100 or 200 a day, I'm in the 180-2000 range.  (OK, I never did hit the 2000 level before this.  :! )

Doing the cardio more consistently, cutting the routine in half while i diet to maintain LBM.  Strength is being affected a little, even though I haven't cut the calories that much.  I was at the point where I felt like I could push more than 50lbs on some exercises but now 50 is enough.  I'm thinking to maintain the 50lb level for say, a month and see what happens.

I have definitely seen a change in appearance.  I look healthier, even my face.  I was sitting for the last tattoo session last week on my back. There's a wall to wall mirror directly in front of you in this shop, and I was noticing the muscle development in my shoulders.  

I may not be doing this hardcore or "by the book," (I picked up some more books) but I'm listening to my body and going sloooooooooow.


----------



## Built (Apr 17, 2010)

No need to cut the routine in half just yet - you're not running PSMF level calories. You are wise to keep the training volume down though. I usually end up doing a couple of 5x5 and a couple of 3x8 sets for most cutting workouts, dropping down to 4x5s and then 3x5s. 

PSMF - I train very short workouts every third day. 

Awesome that you're seeing improvements. That always feels good. 

By the book lol - there are a lot of books out there. Which books do you have?


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 19, 2010)

I think I missed an entry.

30 mins elliptical this morning.  Workout time is getting infringed upon.  

I'll have to list my books, I found a couple of older ones that listed exercises and how to do them.  Doesn't tell me if they're compound or not, although some are obvious.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 19, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Doesn't tell me if they're compound or not



That should be an online quiz somewhere.

_Compound or Isolation Exercise!_ 

  

And I admire you on doing morning cardio.  I can never seem to motivate myself enough (or go to bed early enough) to hit the gym before work.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 19, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I was sitting for the last tattoo session last week on my back. There's a wall to wall mirror directly in front of you in this shop, and I was noticing the muscle development in my shoulders.


Isn't that the greatest feeling?  
Way too go Kathy!


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> And I admire you on doing morning cardio.  I can never seem to motivate myself enough (or go to bed early enough) to hit the gym before work.



Ah, that was the excess coffee from the two days before.  I slept shitty then woke up early so I figured I'd better work out before the day got taken up by stupid shit.  And it did.

I"m adding the 4 mile walk me and the husband did while we waited for my tires to get done at the dealer.  We went for a walk to this awesome bird store.  Although the hyacinth who now loves me wasn't out.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 21, 2010)

BP - 50(4x10)
Sq - 50(4x10)
crunches - 100/6 lbs
knee lifts - 50/6 lbs
calf raises - 50(22 22 24 24)
overhead - 30(3x10, 7)
20 min elliptical, lv. 5

Plus a whole friggin day of housecleaning.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 21, 2010)

Books!

Weightlifting for Dummies (I like the little factoids and humor)
Strength Training for Women
Supertraining (haven't really cracked this one yet, it seems a little advanced)
ummm... one by Bill Pearl but I can't find it
and one other one that's upstairs and I'm too lazy to go look at it right now

OH!  And LW gave me some online books, I've skimmed through a few, have to settle down with the laptop to get into the list.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> BP - 50(4x10)
> Sq - 50(4x10)
> *crunches - 100/6 lbs
> knee lifts - 50/6 lbs
> ...



I need to start training abs. Strict on diet and cardio, but haven't been doing any ab work.

Great work, Kathbird!


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 23, 2010)

Friggin' period.

elliptical - 20 mins lvs. 5 to 8
bent over rows - 50(4x10)
romanian deadlifts - 60(4x10) having trouble with grip 
crunches - 100/6lbs
knee lifts - 50/6 lbs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2010)

Great to see you sticking with it Kathy. Jersey Girl for sure


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> any pic updates?



eh.  I might post one of my back, tat's all done.  

Thanks for the encouragement peeps.

OK tonight:

Been listening to Built, dropped the OJ and had NO crap today.  None.

5 min elliptical, lv 5 for warmup

BP - 55 (8 9 8 8)
Sq - 60 (4x10)
These two were friggin HARD.

crunches - 100/6lbs
knee lifts - about 30/6lbs
calf raises - 50 (24 25 22 24)
overhead press - 30 (10 10 9 9)

30 minutes elliptical lv. 7

The OJ I DID have I had post workout, 10 oz. with protein powder.  Needed the sugar.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm countin' yesterday's marathon room rearranging.  I  moved a huge shelf unit and two cabinets full of kid clothes.  And the bed.  Think I wrenched my back though.  Sweatin' my ass off.  

... and 172.3g of protein today!  Think I ate two whole damn chickens.


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2010)

The sugar in OJ is, of course, half fructose - this is unfortunately not the kind you want for post workout - although if you simply MUST have OJ, it's best you have it before or right after you train. 

Remember, the sugar profile in OJ is really no different from the sugar profile in Coca Cola. 

Roughly the same concentration, too.


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> 172.3g of protein today!  Think I ate two whole damn chickens.



NICE WORK!

How did it feel?


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 28, 2010)

Built said:


> NICE WORK!
> 
> How did it feel?




Salty.  I'm thirsty.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 30, 2010)

Odd workout today, but damn! the runner's high kicked in.

elliptical - 16 min., lv. 6-8
BOR - 55 (9 10 10 10)
romanian deadlifts - 60 (10x4)
crunches - 210/ 6 lbs
elliptical - 15 min. lv. 8
calf raises - 50 (25 24 23 22)
overhead press - 30 (10x4)


----------



## Kathybird (May 4, 2010)

5/1
Walked all over Philly.

5/3
20 mins elliptical lv. 7-8

5/4
BP - 50 (4x10)
Sq - 50 (4x10)
crunches - 25
Felt weak and nauseous, had to stop.  Been running myself ragged in RL.


----------



## Kathybird (May 6, 2010)

Seriously strung out lately.  Did little to nothing on purpose yesterday and then slept the best I have in months last night. 

Today, went to gym, slightly over 2 miles walking at about 2.8 to 3 mph (keep in mind the seriously short legs) then elliptical levels 4 through 6 for about 20 minutes.  I was sweatin' bad.

I should mention the constant gas and bloating.  There is something up with my insides.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 7, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Walked all over Philly.


 So did the Bruins...


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> There is something up with my insides.



Feeling any better?


----------



## Kathybird (May 8, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Feeling any better?



Yes, thanks!  So get this... I like to experiment.  So for about 3 days while resting from my overexertion (I also did something to my back moving furniture), I went back to my "old" eating patterns to see what happened.  Meaning eating something like 50g of protein a day and a lot more carbs and less fat.  Then last night I had me a giant hamburger with nuthin' on it.

Here's my results:  
Definites:
I cannot tolerate chocolate much anymore.
If I don't have enough fat things don't move well and I get gas.
"Bad" carbs like white bread and white rice do something to my insulin levels I can actually feel.
After eating a few days' worth of heavy-carb meals, I actually felt much better after that hamburger.
Iffy stuff:
Capabilities of lifting went down drastically.  Although that could be that I was still worn out.
Carbs slow me down, but I am a little calmer with a higher ratio of carbs to protein.  This is actually a plus for me, as I am a stressball.

Next experiment:  cutting out either wheat or dairy.  I haven't decided which yet.


----------



## Kathybird (May 9, 2010)

Let's see if i can do this from memory.  I'm on the laptop trying to get the kid to sleep.

BOR - 40 (12 15 7 (got interrupted) 14 12)
Romanian - 50 (12 12 12 12)
crunches - 125 /6lbs
incline flies - 12 lbs DBs (10 10 10 9)
leg extensions - 60 (12 14 12 14)
overhead presses - 30 (10 9 9 8)
hamstrings - 30 (12x4)
calf raises - 45 (21 24 24 20)

I might have to edit this tomorrow when I find my workout logbook.


----------



## Kathybird (May 19, 2010)

OK missed recording a few workouts.  I'll have to go back later.  

65 minutes of elliptical tonight, mostly level 9.  I've been feeling crappy lately, my BP is up for some reason and it's wearing me out.  Gotta hit the doc.


----------



## Kathybird (May 27, 2010)

Alright let's see:

5/11
gym
30 mins treadmill
20 mins elliptical

5/14
Squats - 40(12 11 12 12)
bench press - 40(10x4)
rom deads - 40(10x4)
incl flies - 12 lbs each DB (10x4)
crunches - 150/6 lb ball
knee raises - 40/6 lb ball
calf - 40(22 21 20 22)
overhead press - 30(8 7 8 8)

5/19
65 mins elliptical

5/20
Rom dead - 40(12 14 15 14)
BOR - 40(12x3 14
squats - 40(12x4)
bench press - 40(11 12 10 10)
crunches - 230/6 lbs
knee lifts - 20/6 lbs
calf - 40(24 22 23 24)

5/22
30 mins elliptical
crunches - 60/6
knee lifts - 60/6

5/24
BOR - 40(10 12 11 12)
Rom dead - 40(12x4)
crunches - 60/6
knee lifts - 45/6
bench presses - 40(10x3, 12)
squats - 40(12x4)
calf - 40(25x3, 27)
overhead - 30(12 10x3)

5/26
45 min elliptical

5/27
bench - 45(10x4)
squats - 45(10x4)
crunches - 150/6
knee lifts - 50/6
incline flies -12 lbs DB(10x4)
leg ext - 60(10x4)
bent over flies - 12lbs ea (10x4)
hams - 30(10x4)
overhead - 30(10x4)
calf - 50(25 25 22 22)


----------



## Kathybird (May 27, 2010)

Hm.  I think the space between 5/14 and 5/19 was sick time.


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 1, 2010)

Didn't get any formal workouts until today, 60 mins on elliptical lvs. 6 to 8.  But me n the family walked all over Manhattan over the weekend and I was damn tired after that.


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 6, 2010)

Catchup again:

6/3
treadmill, about 45 mins

6/4
gym - treadmill 1.5 miles, elliptical about 15 minutes

6/6
BP - 45 (10x4)
Sq - 45 (10x4)
crunches - 225/6 lbs
knee lifts - 40/6 lbs
BOR - 45 (10x4)
Rom dead - 45 (10x4)
overhead - 35 (9 10 9 7)
calf - 45 (28 28 27 28)

Started using my Vibram Five Fingers again for treadmill and elliptical, and I've noticed my calves are stronger.


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 10, 2010)

6/8
5K on the 'mill.  Took entirely too long.  

6/10
45 minutes elliptical, lvs. 7-10
BOR - 50 (3x10)
Rom dead - 50 (3x10)
crunches - 106/6 lbs.
knee lifts - about 50/6 lbs.  Went high on these.


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 12, 2010)

6/12
Kid to karate and birthday party.  Another birthday tomorrow.  I should count those as workouts too, I'm tired after.  And I get no damn cake.

35 mins elliptical, lvs. 6-8
incline flies - 12 lbs each DB (4x12)
leg ext - 60 (4x12)
single hand rows - 12 lb DB (4x12)
hams - 30 (4x12)
crunches - lost count, about 250/6 lbs
knee lifts - at least 50, 6 lbs.  Did some side to side, too.


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 21, 2010)

Friggin sick again.  Have to check and see when I worked out that I didn't record.  There's at least one time.

Got a 5' straight weight bar (standard) at Dick's for $5!!  Woo hoo!!!


----------



## joeleitz (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow Kathy you really added a lot to the journal since I read it last!

When I saw you were looking to kick either gluten or dairy I was hoping to read more about that but you didn't seem to indicate how that went?

Right around that time I was switching jobs and was going through the same thing. My doctor pushed for me to try skipping dairy first since I most recently had a reaction from lactose but the stupid lactic acid pills give me serious dilemmas unless I'm eating a lot of dairy and only take one. 

Now I'm avoiding both and really noticing a change in my personal grief with my digestive system. The new job is good too, I'm working the tech desk doing support, which is still sitting around way too much, but across the road is a great gym with all the equipment I could want. So I'm actually more active than ever, and eating better.

Would love to hear more about your experiments!

Happy new year!


----------

